# What you do, when you wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep!



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2016)

So I'm not alone then !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Certainly not young man....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Sweet Jan!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2016)

Very cool Jan!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm joining the gang. However I watch the TV usually.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cheers lads....let it sit for a wee while, before tossing on colorized liquid...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Very cool Jan!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah, so he's a nocturnal model builder then! That's why we see nothing done during the day!

Looks great Jan. Don't forget the indicator panel faces before you squirt the coloured liquid on.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 18, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a rather splendid miniature reproduction old chap - help yourself to a Pimms, what !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2016)

Very nice old boy !

If i wake up in the middle of the night i usually wake up grumpy, but then she hits me and goes back to sleep !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Much obliged gentlemen!



Crimea_River said:


> Looks great Jan. Don't forget the indicator panel faces before you squirt the coloured liquid on.



Cheers buddy....not to sure how to deal with it, as I'm using these...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2016)

I see. A spot of masking then, or hand paint them. Choose your poison.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> ....Choose your poison.



Bacon?

Gonna have a look tomorrow, unless I wake up at wtf o' clock again!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2016)

Awesome job, Jan !
Metal tubes are excellent above all


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Awesome job, Jan !
> Metal tubes are excellent above all



Thank you kindly young man!
They sure are!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Tossed a wee bit of paint on....







Try to get a better pic tomorrow, during daylight....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

where are the wings good man....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> where are the wings good man....



Going down in flames mukka!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

aw man.....it will never get off the ground then...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice Jan, maybe artillery and armor is your chosen plastic path


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2016)

sooo...you sprayed that on your kitchen table?


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 25, 2016)

IL 2 is a good option meanwhile my neighbor (60 years old) make my windows tremble with his electric guitar.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2016)

Get revenge on your neighbour.
Record him playing his guitar, and then the next time he plays, play back the recording, loud, at a 1.5 second delay, outside his window.
It'll really put him off, and drive him nuts !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 25, 2016)

Good idea, it will confuse him more than knocking the wall!. I have often thought about killing him, but I could come to have a legal problem (kidding).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2016)

Very nice Jan


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2016)

I can just visualise Jan sitting there, going "Boom, boom" - in a German accent of course.
Nice work old chap, do help yourself to a Jagermeister !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just thought I'd carry on....cheers chaps!
Looks like Terry-Boy, is buying the rounds, jolly decent of you old boy!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Leave it for while now, while the going is....acceptable!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmmm I might have to take a pic of my selfbuilt Krupps K5 railway gun in 1:160 scale


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

What a pain in the sphericals this one is....suspension isn't even, return rollers doesn't fit, wheels.....don't even go there....
I hope that Miniart will make new mold of this one, tempted to toss it in the bin and buy Tamiya's instead!





















....one shall soldier on, see how far we'll get, before this one becomes a ccasualty of....combat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, as a wheel came off, I put it down and walked away....leave it for now!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2016)

Is Minicraft the tread version of Hobbycraft? Seems to be a nice looking kit Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

This is the Miniart's SU-76M, was thinking of getting another one, as they've got one with 5th SS Wiking markings, needless to say....I've now changed my mind about that, Tamiya's it is next time!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)

I agree with Geo. Judging by these pics Jan, I would say the problems you found, had been cause by the lack of proper fitting before assembling. I'm afraid the order of assembling should be different too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

There's not much locating pins, some solutions looks a bit odd to me....
Tried my best with the suspension, if I had left it as it was, the wheels would have been even worse, the axles to the wheels where a definite mismatch, even broke one off trying to correct it....the same with the return rollers!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)

I see.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

One shall struggle on my friend!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2016)

Perhaps in the future, attach a straight edge* to the hull and rest the wheels against it when you're gluing them in place?

*straight edge as in a ruler, piece of cabinet molding, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Put the SU-76M away, as it was _not _playing along nicely, so....before putting it in the bin, count to 10 and then back in the box....
It's funny, looking at the SU-76M and SU-122, it's hard to believe that both are Miniart, but then again, that kit has a few years under the belt if I remember correctly and now, Miniart uses a different supplier for their plastic....
Squared up a wee bit, among other things, since I'm not the slightest tired, might as well take advantage of that! 

Now what?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Forgot the blasted pic....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2016)

....waiting for the washing to finish....






....safely tucked away the kits that I've finished, hoping for wonders (finishing more kits after the '88!)....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice!

Should we be worried about you having a picture of sheep on the fridge?????


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Not at all, those were there when I moved in....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

So it happens again....






















Anyhoo....
Back to the sack, see if I can catch a few zzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Now what? C9 or C13?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

These are the optional parts. So you have to know the variant of the vehicle you want to replicate. Are you assembling blindly?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Going for this one....'013'






....which I noticed has it!











How do you easiest fill this wee thin gap, think my old putty is past its best before date....and a bit of overkill for the job....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

Here you are an enlarged part of the pic with the bottom front plate seen a little bit better.






For the filling of the wee apperture you may use either a dissolved putty ( MRHobby one ) or epoxy putty ( Tamiya one ). The option for both of them can be a mixture of the talc powder and some of a light grey paint or a CA glue.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr Dissolved Putty??


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep.. it is a liquified putty that can be easy applied into gaps. Its excesses can be removed with a thinner for acrylic paints and earsticks..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Might be worth trying that one then, thanks good buddy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Seem like a shame, adding those P/E's, only to cover them later, with those plates....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Since there's a fair few shots of T-62's, with none of the covers, I decided to leave them off....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking good though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks my friend....
....and what a difference from that SU-76M, mind you though....I'm looking forward to try their, Miniarts, new SU-122, light years better by the looks of it!
The only hiccups has been me dropping parts on the floor, find them....only to drop them again within 10 seconds of finding them! 
Thinking of getting some other tracks for them, to get the right sag on them, not sure yet....quite enjoyable kit actually, even with a few errors in the instructions!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

I think the SU-76M is also a quite nice kit. Just it requres some of experience with assembling of such kits. I have seen a couple of them made and must say they looked nice. Please pay your attention that the order of assembling you may find in a kit instruction can be incorrect and doesn't fit a modeller's skills.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll return to SU-76M at a later date....
The errors in Trumpeter's instructions was, if I remember correctly, mislabeled parts and showing them differently from how they actually are attached....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't like how they attached the fuel tanks to the sprue....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Done a wee bit more....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking good. However I woukld follow a different way for the assembly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

I didn't follow the instructions here....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

BTW.. Have you downloaded these two recent zip files titled WM_1a and WM_2a I sent you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

Doing good there Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wurger said:


> BTW.. Have you downloaded these two recent zip files titled WM_1a and WM_2a I sent you?



Indeed I did good buddy!
Many thanks for all your troubles Wojtek!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Doing good there Jan!



Thanks Master Wayne!
This is actually a quite fun kit I have to say!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Indeed I did good buddy!
> Many thanks for all your troubles Wojtek!



My pleasure.  

Usefull ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Attached a few more bits and pieces.... 












....and on to the turret!

￼





Now, the question is, should I do '013' as she looks in the photo, or should I add the 7.62 gun? 
I imagine that all tanks got the gun after a while, or?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wurger said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Usefull ?



Very!
A bit of T-34 overload! 
Btw, I love those STZ-5's(?) in one of the photos, reminds me of the German RSO's....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

D...it! Yet another 'I want kit'!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wurger said:


>



I was so happily unaware of these tractors, those were the days....oh well!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

when will you sleep....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> when will you sleep....


Seem to be waking up in the middle of the dark hours again this weekend, so I might just as well be productive....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Done a wee bit more fiddling....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

It's a fair size, to the T-62 in 1/35 I must say.... 






I think that I'll put her aside now, until next weekend....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks good buddy! 
It's such a tight fit with the hatches, they're just attached and not glued, still to decide if I'm gonna get a couple of figures or not....
The same goes for the 7.62 gun, undecided there as well, since '013' doesn't have it in the photo, but most likely got it added later....
Only had few minor hiccups with the instructions wrong callouts on parts etc., etc., other than that, good fun kit to build, felt that I had to step away for a wee while!
Besides, if needing to order suitable Vallejo Air green, I can always start that T-64 or SA-2!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

I see. I would suggest downloading these files I sent you today... in meantime of course....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2016)

True my friend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Attached the main gun, since I woke up there, back for a few more zzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz....I hope!






Which reminds me, the mantlet was yet another mislabeled part....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Getting there....
Now I just have to find a suitable cold war (60-70's) tank crew....everything seem to WWII or modern!





















As you can see, I decided to fit her with the 12.7mm DShK(?) anti aircraft gun, as I imagine that she got it at some point....
Now, I've only have to make up my mind, if I should give the kit tracks a shot or not....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking great.


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2016)

wow Bertie that looks great !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2016)

It certainly does - nice one old boy !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks awfully chaps....pour yourself a large snifter or two!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2016)

I almost missed this part....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tried some of the track, still not too sure....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)

Looking good. However I would paint these tracks separately before attaching to the model.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2016)

True....
That's only 15 links worth...
Trying to figure the best way to keep for painting etc., etc...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)

As far as the way of keeping tracks for painting is concerned... I use a strip of Tamiya masking tape stuck to a flat surface with the tape adhesive up. In the way you can stick the entire track and paint without any trouble. The tip... it is better and easier to paint one side of the track firstly and then the another side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Added another wee bit, I'm not really convinced with these tracks, seriously considering getting workable tracks instead, think that it'll be less hassle....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

Have you attached these wheels with a glue yet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Not at all good buddy....
I'm just attaching the track links, it's not glued to the wheels yet...
It seems to be a bit more hassle to paint and attached these and to make it look good, compared to workable ones....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

I've meant the wheels only.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh, sorry....aye, the wheels are glued....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

Well.. you may find it a little bit tricky to paint the hull behind them and their inner hubs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

True that my friend, which is why I thought, that I better leave the fenders(?) off for now....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep it may make the paintng less tricky.

Please have a look at these images. Please notice that my cardboard Cromwell tank is still waiting for her wheels although the base colour has already been applied.. Also you may make a focus on the tracks and a couple of other details that although painted, still waiting for some of weathering and matal tone and the finall fixing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Show off!  
Beautiful work buddy!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

THX.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

I really enjoyed the T-62 kit, even with the wee flaws, in the instructions not the kit itself, I'm tempted to get cracking on the T-64, while figuring what to do....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

I would say T-62 and T-64 are almost the same . Just the different suspension system.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Almost like siblings then?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep.. 

Here a couple pics more of my Cromwell model. Maybe these can inspire you with the farther work on the T-62 details.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2016)

wow master Wojtek, its hard to even tell that that is cardboard !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)

THX Karl. That's true. Also it required some of the CA Superglue and pinheads for making all of the rivets and screws. The entire model was primed with the CA glue and then applied a metallic paint in spray. Finally I painted her with a green-khaki Humbrol enamel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure does my friend, your work is always inspiring....
I'd never have guessed that it's a cardboard model....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow !
I would never have known that was a card model !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just a wee test fit of the fenders....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2016)

If I understood this right, this T-62, is Model 1972, when it was modernized....or, as it says in the good book about the T-54/55/62:

_*T-62M Model 1962 - *In 1972, as part of the general upgrade affecting the T-55 fleet as well, the turret of the T-62 was modernized to permit a 12.7mm DShK anti-aircraft machine gun to be fitted over the loader's hatch. This changed the shape of the right side. This version is commonly called T-62A in NATO.
_
Again, for what I understand, when they upgraded them, they were often retrofitted with the same track as the T-72's, which the T-55's were as well, when these earlier series of tanks were refitted and modernized, they were given the RMSh type track links...
So, is there any chance that these:






....would fit on the T-62 drive sprockets, as for what I can see, both the T-62 and T-72's sprockets have 13 teeth?

....or?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2016)

There were two types of the sprocket drive wheels. The early one of 13 teeth for the MSz tracks and the later of the 14 teeth wheel for the RMSz ones. These were constructed almost the same , of course the difference is in the number of teeth and how these teeth were driving the tracks. If your model has these of 14 teeth the RMSz tracks are OK.










The MSz track ...





The RMSz track ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2016)

I count the teeth to 14....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2016)

Yep.. the 14 teeth are for the RMSz tracks. I have noticed in the pic above that one of these teeth is dmaged. If you still can rotate the wheel there you may set the damaged tooth at the top under the fender to hide it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2017)

￼


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Needless to say, I've just realised, that I've turned the tracks around the wrong way!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyway looks good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh my.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Enough to make one lose one's marbles....

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

....aaaand the other side!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)

Good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice. Have you stuck the track to the wheels?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope....they're sitting there good buddy.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice !
BTW, to lose one's marbles, one has to have marbles in the first place .................... run away !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Nice !
> BTW, to lose one's marbles, one has to have marbles in the first place .................... run away !!!



Which means, that it's impossible for you to lose them then, as you don't have any to lose, never had....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2017)

But I do have a Certificate to state that I'm sane (and you can only get one of those from one place !).


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Airframes said:


> But I do have a Certificate to state that I'm sane (and you can only get one of those from one place !).



....from the house of mentally challenged, or clinically insane!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 26, 2017)

I got my certificate from a box of Cracker Jacks years ago. I treasure it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Pain in the tailpipe, to get a halfdecent sag on the track....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

Not too bad...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2017)

The other side....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

Perhaps some of bending can help. But usually guys here "stitch down " tracks at the areas where they don't fit correctly.

Here is a shot how the process of "stitching" should be done. The thing wire or thread has to run through the wheel interior around the main wheel hub and the top track. The knot should be as small as possible and can be either at the top or inside of the wheel. Just to make it unnoticable.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 27, 2017)

Been there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2017)

Great to see you at the work bench Jan, even if it is just in the wee small hours!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2017)

That's good work Jan, when you get a series of them together before the glue sets and they are still moveable get them in place and push them down a bit to get your sag right then let the glue dry...


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

I have never built armor, well not since I was a kid, but I have seen dozens of posts about the difficulties of track as well as the longest thread I have ever read on the virtues and drawbacks of various aftermarket track systems. That thread spent literally a year going back and forth on getting the correct drape depending on age of track and vehicle type. And I thought aircraft building was nuanced!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Mar 1, 2017)

Never would have thought the age of the track would have an influence on the sag! Makes sense though - I suppose the links get looser as they wear with use.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

There was a companion thread all about aging and weathering track, apparently they AFV modelers use burnishing fluid for this chore. There was a huge discussion over if the fluid should be agitated while the track was soaking in it, if so, how long, how often and how much agitation. I seriously thought some of these guys were going to come to electronic blows! I think I will stick to aircraft, I have learned how to handle rivet counters, don't think I can handle track drapers!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice work Jan. Individual track links were one of the reasons I've stayed away from armor, that and the lack of wings

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank God I'm not an armor guy. I would have gone crazy trying something like that.


----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2017)

The tracks were all rubber or some sort of flexible plastic when I was into armour, and you glued or stitched the ends together. Unbelievable (to me) that they are seperate solid links now. Would definitely be more realistic though - if you have the patience...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a lot of respect for our AFV brethren. I always make sure to send flowers to them in the asylum...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok, the curmudgeon speaketh: I've made perhaps 40 tanks and never once ever worried about the appropriate track sag or the appropriate method of aging track. On many tanks the skirting hides the upper track and the idlers support most of the upper track in any case so on 1/35 scale how much sag are you really talking about? Please no offence to anyone strictly IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovely work! I tend to agree with you, one of the reasons I don't build armor or at least don't share any, those guys are far more critical than aircraft modelers, at least the ones I have run into. I guess track sag is their version of rivet counting.


----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2017)

Great to see your work Mike - some lovely models there!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Evan, that M41 Walker Bulldog was the last tank I built, maybe 5yrs ago. We gave those little buggers to the ARVN forces and they fit into them and loved them. US forces used the bigger M48 Pattons.


----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2017)

Always loved the look of the M41s. We used them in New Zealand too.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 2, 2017)

Yea, the little ARVN guys loved them too. The bigger M48s fit the average American much better but had their own set of problems in the jungle


----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2017)

Oops..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2017)

Great stuff lads!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice work on the Tanks Mike.

I enjoy doing a tank every so often...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you Wayne. That's high praise from you. I've got about 4 kits laying round in the "stash". All 1/35, a Hornisse, a Maus, an M48, and the good old M113 Vietnam era. Been thinking seriously about that 1/35 Maus with a 150mm KwK 44.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)

Something like this?







....as you can't really say that Modelcraft are very....exact, on the placement of the part in the instructions! 






Modelcraft/Ocidental....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 2, 2017)

Whatever became of that sagging tank you was working on Jan????


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2017)

In time....we'll get there!


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (May 20, 2017)

Looking good Jan, check out my Maus posts under "Workbench"


----------



## at6 (May 20, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 370381
> 
> ...


With the Model craft/ Occidental Texan, it helps to have the Monogram AT-6 instructions plus being familiar with the aircraft. Don't forget to shim up the vertical stabilizer with 40 thousandths plastic as that's how short that part of the mold is. I will have to post pics of that before I paint mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do a wee bit more, before trying for another 40 winks....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

She's got her new shoes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice Jan


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiddling some more with the power egg....just try to fit in now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2017)

Coming along nicely old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Due to some simple stupidity not paying attention....one wrongly attached propshaft(?) equals snap the f....bas....part in two places, while trying to save the situation....should get a Nobelprice for that....anyhoo, candle and some sprue and some more colourful and imaginative expressions....and a pile of failed attempts....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Much obliged old boy....pour yourself a large snifter!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Nov 6, 2017)

Good work Jan, considering its position who would ever notice?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2017)

Doing great there Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you kindly gentlemen....the cab is next....we're getting there! lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2017)

The next time that Trumpeter f*ck up their instructions, I've got backup!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Nov 8, 2017)

Jan, didn't know you were into military trucks. And they don't even have 13s on them


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2017)

You're on a roll now Jan


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Jan, didn't know you were into military trucks. And they don't even have 13s on them



Don't worry Jan will WILL either find a 13 to suit or simply make it a 13.....either way it's a win...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2017)

As I slept most of the day....bugger....I've done e wee bit more on the ZIL 131, question is though....what's the interior like, I've tried Google it....don't which one's the correct one, it only shows the inside doors with the same green as the exterior....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

Can't really help ya young feller but I'm thinking the innards would be the same colour as the door. That's a nice looking dash

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks kiddo....and I was thinking the same, tried to Google....that was just confusing!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)

Jan, our mobile radar station was on ZIL-131s. We had four of them for the purpose. Generally the cab interior was of the same colour used for the outsude of the body. If the truck was renovated in the Russia the entire vehicle was re-painted. But if it was overhalued in Poland, it was re-painted outside only retaining the genuine one in the cockpit. The indicators had the black bodies and there was a couple of cables seen below the dashboard. The indicator panel was of black but also I saw them of quite dark grey. The steering wheel and all knobs were of black. The mats on the floor were of the black rubber as the wraps on the pedals. The accelerator pedal was of metal (silver) finish and the clutch one was of black ( depending on where or if the car was renovated or not ). All of the handles were of the white metal finish ( quite shining silver ) tone. The gear stick was silver with the black knob on the top. The difference were the seats. Our trucks had them of black while two other ones I saw , had them brown. Like in the pic below.. it seems it depended on the period of time and the factory the truck was assembled by.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)

BTW .. the ceiling lining.. I don't remind myself if this there was in our trucks. It is very likely the military vehicles didn't have it there at all. But the one I saw had it either of very light grey or white colour.
















Some more you may find ...

ZIL-131 (Multiple) Walk Around Page 1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just noticed that I forgot to paint the dashboard green....
Many thanks my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)

My pleasure..


----------



## mikewint (Nov 11, 2017)

impressive lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 11, 2017)

Boom; question answered


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2017)

On a roll....pun not intended.....or maybe it is

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yip....we're rolling!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2017)

Never seen you this active, modelling-wise. Keep on keeping on

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Never seen you this active, modelling-wise. Keep on keeping on



As we say in Sweden, smida medans järnet är varmt!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 12, 2017)

Just as long as lägg inte för många strykjärn i elden

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Nov 13, 2017)

Djävulen gör arbete för tomgångshänder


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2017)

Good stuff Jan. Keep it up.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2017)

Good to see your bacon butty van progressing old chap !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2017)

When I wake up in the middle of the night, and can’t go back to sleep, I usually roll over to the wife and...

Oh sorry, family friendly forum here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

...and get a blackeye?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not saying anything!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Roll over to the wife and ask for the TV remote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2017)

I was once asked if, when I wake up, I feel grumpy.
I replied "No, I leave her sleeping".....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2017)

That joke came to my mind as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2017)

Is that the extractor fan system fro the bacon grill ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2017)

That is correct!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2017)

Need a tin can to catch the drippings....

Looking good Jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2017)

Just checking....aaaand three windows came off, while taking the mask off!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2017)

Why are the positions of mirrors, different from each other?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)

As memo serves the position of the mirrors could be adjusted . Of course it depended on a driver in order to see back fully. The offset can be because of the distance ( angle ) the driver needs to see these mirrors and the situation behind the truck. I think the mirrors of your car aren't set with the same angle for the same reason, are they?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2017)

Nicely done so far Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2017)

It's looking good old boy.
A real one would make one heck of a camper van - or mobile bar !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2017)

The latter being the preferred use....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep - should be enough room for a good stock of Speckled Hen !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2017)

F*ck it....that'll do, just find some better decals!


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> The latter being the preferred use....


i'm sure thats the same type of truck i sat in whilst going up a steep hill to one of the crash sites when in the Czech republic with Terry.

he got VIP treatment and went up in a top of the range VW 4x4 thingy

though i was drinking Slivavic with new found friends at the time !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2017)

I think it is the same basic type. Is there a wood-burning stove with the kit ?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2017)

Not with this one old boy....I think that it might be one, in the civilian version....


----------

